# Alligator point dive trip



## florida boy (Nov 25, 2010)

got enough for dinner .


----------



## CAL (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe you did get enough for dinner! Good job!


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

nice shootin good job


----------



## spaceman (Nov 28, 2010)

*supper*

nice hogs


----------



## Sboyd (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweeet!!!


----------



## oneholer (Dec 3, 2010)

Good grouper on Waukula reef, but lousy with some big sharks.


----------



## florida boy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have never seen the numbers of hogfish that are out there this year . We have been getting 3 man limits on the first dive on live rock in 40 ft range .


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jan 10, 2011)

thats how it is every time we go to cedar key cant beat a hogfish
that one you got in the 2nd pic is pretty nice keep slayin em


----------

